# We Have It Wrong!!!!



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

All of you owners of C.W.C Divers should have got a Orsa divers! well at least acording to this. They do come with a broard arrow and issue numbers on the back so I might be missing some thing but I' sure I'm not. You can get them from U.S for $80 shipped.

E-BAY

MIKE..

E-bay picture off U.S site


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry got link wrong!!!

LOOKHERE

It works now

MIKE..

P.S

Is there an easy way of puting links in? I can cut and paste the address in to the box that comes up but end up typing it on to the post is there a simpler way with out the typing.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Mike

copy the url from your browser address bar and paste it onto the reply page.

like this

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...=02&f=10&t=2814

Not sure how to get the word HERE that some use.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

To do the links you first highlight the address of the page you are copying and then ctrl C to copy.

Now go to the rlt post page and click the http:// box at the top. This opens another window.

Then just ctrl v to paste the origional address click OK and then type the message you want such as HERE and click OK again.

There should be no need to type it out.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...?showtopic=2814

Ah that was easy!!

Thanks a lot, David

And thanks P.G thats what I was trying to do, I will have to have another play.

MIKE...


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

LIKE THIS


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Sorry got link wrong!!!
> 
> LOOKHERE
> 
> ...


Mike,

Your link took me to shelly10_2's listing for an ORSA MILITARY/SBS SWISS DIVERS WATCH # 2692437243 for Â£70.00. If you check this seller's feedback, it looks like they bought the watch from mil-time on 1 Feb 2004 for Â£60.00 under # 2222390872. I couldn't find another Orsa on US ebay.

It would appear the ebay profit motive is alive in Groby and Luton. Not sure they'll make much money marking up only Â£10.00


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi U.S Mike,

Plenty of Orsa watches here.

http://cgi6.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...&sort=3&rows=50

I was amused how the original listing dismissed C.W.C as beeing the same as M.W.C and the Orsa watches were the "real deal" for military issue.

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What's going on here then?!?


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Blimey







twice in less than a week. Who's going to tell him


----------

